# garlic for dogs - good or bad?



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

is one teaspoon of garlic a day good or bad for a dog? i've heard mix reactions from it's good to keep ticks and fleas away; but, not too healthy for a dog to take. so, do you give garlic or not? let me know how your dog reacts to garlic. Thanks :smirk:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't have my dogs on a regular dosage, but they have had it, loved it, and did well eating it.

Neat discussion on this topic on

Is Garlic Good or Bad for Dogs?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As with all things, feed in moderation. I have no idea what the toxic amount is of garlic, but I don't worry about feeding it to my dogs. I don't feed as much as you are though.


----------



## smithgerry (Apr 13, 2010)

Well sufficient amount of garlic can be used as natural loathly for fleas and worms. I have used it for almost 10 years and have had great results with it.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I just started my boys on Springtime Inc's "Bug Off Garlic" and I haven't seen any bad reactions from it.  (Aside from the temporary garlic breath - lol.)
Each tablet contains 1,000mg of dried garlic, and my guys are up to 2 tablets a day, now. It's important to start slow, otherwise you might have some digestive issues.

If you can request the current catalog from Springtime Inc, there's a TON of information and articles about garlic. The articles might be available on their website, too, I haven't looked. 
Of course, they are in the business of selling their garlic supplements, so keep that in mind. But I really don't know if a tsp of garlic per day is enough to do much, one way or the other.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

My dogs also are on Springtimes garlic products. Zoey eats the powder garlic and Chance gets the tablets. Zoey is 15lb and eats around 1/5th of a scoop of the powder and Chance is 50lb and eats 4 tablets daily. This is the only protection that I've used on my dogs and they are free of ticks and fleas. Ive had no health problems show up from it this far and my guys gave been on it for 1.5 years. I gave a container of the powder to my neighbor for her Shih Tzus (2 adults and 2 puppies. She also gave some to her brother to try on his Shih Tzu puppy) and they love the garlic.  No problems with them either.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

It's quite interesting reading over some of peoples reactions to feeding garlic. These people who swear something so natural is terrible for dogs probably doesn't think twice about putting chemicals such as Advantix, Frontline, ect on their dogs and they probably call to make an appoinment for vaccinations each year when they get a "Fluffy is due for ___" card in the mail. Want to make bets on what kind of food they probably feed too?

YES, garlic can cause problems in some dogs. So can everything else in this world except they typically don't have the benefits that garlic does. The key is to keep the amounts in moderation, start slow and WATCH your dog. Growing up all the dogs I knew ate tablescraps including foods with onions and garlic. They THRIVED on this food too. I've never seen a dog eating small amounts of garlic (even eating 2-3 cloves several times a week) get sick/die from it. On a side note, if your dog has health problems, especially when it involves blood disorders, you should check with your vet first. But in an otherwise healthy dog? Unless the dog has an allergy to it the chances of a reaction is slim. Now if you feed handuls of raw garlic each day then yeah you'll probably have some issues but that is where moderation comes in. Everything is bad for you in large amounts, even vitamins!

Jmo.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen people use garlic powder and garlic supplements in their horses diets, and put down in and around stalls to keep the fly (+bug in general) population down, and the people that use it for that generally swear by it. But I don't have much experience with it for doggy diets, and I don't think either of my dogs have ever had more than a trace amount of it.


----------

